# Some Photos and Quick Notes from Day 1 and 2 of the WMAA Buffalo Camp



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 3, 2006)

Well, the Friday sessions are over with, and the Saturday ones start in under 7 hrs and I need some sleep, so this will be brief. 

The event started with some excellent and really indepth pressure point work from Mr. Kimura. They say feeling is believing, and I don't think there was anyone there who left not believing. 

Next up was Rick Manglinong, who took everyone through a rapid refresher on his past lessons, while introducing the ground work for the next 2 days training.

A short break for dinner was followed by an incredibly detailed seminar by NAPMA President Rob Colasanti on marketing your school.

The day finished off with Datu Hartman doing stick and knife techniques.

Here are a few of the pictures I took today. I'll be processing the rest after the event, but will try and post a few highlights from each day in the mean time. 

Enjoy!


----------



## MJS (Jun 3, 2006)

Looks like everyone is having a great time Bob!  Thanks for posting these and I look forward to seeing more!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## Henderson (Jun 3, 2006)

Thanks, Bob.  Give us more when you get a chance.


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 3, 2006)

Looks good 
Terry


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 3, 2006)

Looks like a great time..nice job on the photography.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 3, 2006)

sure wish I could have been there
looks like a lot of great material has already been covered


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 4, 2006)

Thank you folks.  Been a long, busy day. I'm giving a quick summary, and will try to write something more complete at the end.

Today started with another business building session with NAPMA President Rob Colasanti at 9am.
At about 10:15 or so, Paul Janulis took the floor and covered a number of reality based drills.
11:30 saw Datu Hartman cover disarms and Balintawak techniques.
From 1230-2 we did lunch at a Chinese buffet.
2-3:30 was more of the tireless Rick Manglinong, who went back to old school Arnis by request.
3:30-430ish was Roger Agbulos who covered long range attacks.
The final training event for today ended at 530 and featured Datu Hartman again.
After a break to rest and refresh, we headed back tot he school for the banquet at 7pm. Good food, good conversation, and towards the end some good sparing rounded out the evening. I left the school at 1230am, and am I beat.    All around, a very good second day.

Here are a few pics from today.


----------



## monkey (Jun 4, 2006)

Some times I think If I didnt have a kid.i could go  to a few seminars.Those pics. look like you had fun & a good wu-wei  or martial mind for such shots.Good to see some one had the skill to document the event.It looked like it was all well thought out & made a great historical moment in time.


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 5, 2006)

More detailed review later; but I wanted to say that I had a wonderful time with a 1st class group of people.

he,he....and nice pics Bob; that move from Mr. Kimura in the picture of me and him above actually kind of tickled....


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 5, 2006)

Damn.... also nice evasive maneuver there by Steve Scott! (1st photo in the second string of pics)


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 5, 2006)

Looks like you guys had a great time!  

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 6, 2006)

I had the honor of teaching at the 5th Annual WMAA training camp over the weekend.

 I must say that it was a wonderful experience. Tim Hartman and Janice as always hosted a 1st class event. They are always gracious hosts, so I expected nothing less, but such skill in event coordination always ensures a great time and that everyone is taken care of. Its always the little things, like being able to plug in my portable air conditioning for my crated SAR dog so he wouldnt overheat for example, that make things great for visitors.

 My weekend at the WMAA headquarters actually started early on Thursday night. It was nice to see the school and all of the improvements made since I had been there last. New mats, better storefront, more equipment, and so on. When I see improvements like that, I am pleased because I know that an organization is doing well, and that Tim is driving the WMAA to positive growth. 

 I did my MMA workout Thursday evening, worked out with some of Tims blackbelts in the adult Arnis class, and cooled down with Janice's cardio class. I got to observe part of the kids program as well, which was awesome to watch. Mr. Hartman runs the best kids Modern Arnis program I have ever seen. The whole school has Modern Arnis at its core, and the kids learn Modern Arnis as their system. They don't do another system with Modern Arnis as a supplement. The late Remy Presas would be proud! The kids looked really good. Its programs like these that build the next generation of Modern Arnis.

 The next day people rolled in, and we had a great time training. The skill sets were very high. Everyone on the training floor had a quality level of skill that makes training (even as an instructor) a rewarding experience. Ill break down the basics of what was taught per instructor listed alphabetically:

 Guro Roger Agbulos: I was really glad to have met Roger. What a Charismatic instructor and all around great guy. We got to learn the basics of Lemaco Eskrima and some Kalis Illustrisimo knife work. All I have to say is wow. Both systems seem to be very high quality and applicable to fighting. And Guro Roger presents these concepts in a way in which keeps the attendants engaged in application of techniques and concepts. I look forward to the opportunity to get together with Roger again.

 Mr. Rob Colasanti: Hartman made an incredibly intelligent decision bringing Rob in. How smart for an organization head to understand that it is just as important to help his members grow on the business side as well as the martial side. Rob is the President of NAPMA, and is an incredibly savvy business professional. For those in the martial arts business, NAPMA is an invaluable organization and marketing resource. It was great to hear what he had to say; I am sure we will all grow on the business side from the experience! As to Rob as a person, I highly recommend his material if you want to grow your business. The best thing to do would be to join NAPMA and benefit from them as a resource. Bringing Rob in as a consultant as Tim did would also be great if you could afford too. He is very generous with his advice and time; he genuinely wants to help you succeed. If bringing him in isnt possible, I suggest buying any of his material (books or tapes) that is on the market today. You wont regret it.

 Datu Tim Hartman: Datu Tim covered a variety of skills involving stick and empty hand. He did many Modern Arnis skills from the siniwali boxing, trapping hands, and single cane solo baston format. Of course boxing and single stick is something I am a bit partial too myself, so I enjoyed it! Tims presentation of the stick skills were particularly interesting for me because I am a Balintawak player (Manong Ted Buots student) among other things. Tim had integrated Balintawak concepts into the Modern Arnis format. This shows how much Datu Tim is an innovator. Now, one cannot truly learn Noy Anciongs Balintawak tradition from the seminar format. So, one runs into the conundrum of how to present some of these great skills to many students. Tims answer is through the art of Modern Arnis. The late Professor Remy Presas used his Balintawak to fight. Many of us senior students can remember semi-sparring with Professor single stick, and having him do something very direct that he hadnt taught and figuratively stomping us. Usually, Professor was using his Balintawak skills to do this, and we were left to try to piece it together. Datu Tim, through the Modern Arnis art, is able to present some of these Balintawak skills that made Professor Presas such a great stick fighter. Although all of the benefits from traditional Balintawak cant be fully realized without private instruction in the traditional format, all I have to say is Wow! What an advantage for the seminar attendants to get those skills that Professor Remy used himself packaged so nicely by one on Modern Arnis top instructors. Nice work Datu Tim! 

 Mr. Paul Janulis: Hey.thats me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I covered the bolo, or medium sized Filipino machete ranging from 18 or so inches to 28 or so inches in length. The concepts that we worked on all related too modern combat, however. The exercises we did were an example of the type of training that TULISAN Company focuses on; that is results based context specific training. This means that we were explicitly training for the context of real combat, and were therefor accounting for what is LIKELY to occur in a fight (such as an aggressive consistent attack, adrenal stress, real time, etc.). We used these exercises with the bolo to introduce multiple opponent tactics as well single weapon wielding threats. I was really happy with the results of this group. They were open minded to doing something different, and highly skilled martial artists themselves. With relevant, results based exercises, that is a combo that leads to immediate improvement of fighting skills. I was very happy to work with this outstanding group. Thanks to everyone for the opportunity! 

 Master Kimura: Master Kimura has been a role model and mentor to many. He is a first class martial artist, both mentally/spiritually as well as physically. It was a pleasure to be on a teaching card with a quality sensei such as this. He covered pressure point concepts from Shorinji Kempo. I really liked the way he presented these skills. Many times when people present pressure point skills, they tend too excessively focus on aspects of these skills that are completely irrelevant to fighting, and they tend to delve into copious amounts of speculative information that is at best unreliable. This was NOT how Kimura presented his skills, which was a tremendous breath of fresh air. He presented them as realistically as he could. He didnt try to predict the precise trauma potential of the techniques, but simply showed them as they were. I think it was very educational and SENSIBLE for those who had the benefits of attending this session. Very nicely done.

 Punong-Guro Rick Manglinong: What can I say about Manong Rick that would do him justice? Well, let me first describe to you what might be the perfect instructor. Let me describe to you someone who is very skilled and could hang with the best in the world on a technical level, but who is focused on the students he is teaching rather then himself. Let me describe a person who is extremely humble and kind, but who is also a benevolent and empowering leader who people will listen too. Let me describe to you an instructor who skillfully blends a sense of humor with seriousness to keep the students engaged, relaxed, and attentive. I could go on, but I am sure he is embarrassed enough by my praises. Manong Rick has all of the above qualities. It is always a pleasure to work with him. We worked on double stick skills and empty hand translations. Our empty hand translations had a boxing flair as well (boy, I am seeing a trend that I like!). On a personal level, thanks Manong Rick for all your help and advice to me. It is safe to say that everyone is thankful for the training you provided.

 In closing, thanks to all of the camp attendants. Thanks to the WMAA Board members Sal Todaro, Steve Scott, Jeff leader, and Rick Manglinong for being supportive and attentive during all the training sessions. None of that Im a high rank guy so I dont get on the floor and train with the commoners bullstuff with this group. It is great to see such skilled people out there working hard. Thanks to the other attendants as well; if it wasnt for all of you, such an event would not exist. You all are the backbone. Thanks specifically to the Penn College group. You guys and gals have a great training group and I was really impressed with your personalities and skills. Keep up the good work guys, and I hope to see you again.

 All and all, it is safe to say that we close another chapter in martial arts history. The 5th annual WMAA event will be a memorable one that all who were there will remember with fondness the rest of there lives. Lifesaving information and a positive, character building social environment  that is why we train.

 The 5th annual WMAA event was a living and breathing example of what being a martial artist, or a combative professional is about. It was an honor to be a part of it

 Paul Janulis


----------



## Carol (Jun 6, 2006)

Wicked awesome!!

Looks like you all had a great time, and learned a lot.  Way to go!!


----------



## arnisador (Jun 6, 2006)

For a key to these photos, see here (where they are arranged slightly differently).


----------



## MJS (Jun 6, 2006)

Awesome review Paul! Thanks for posting it!!:ultracool   Sounds like it was very well organized and everyone walked away learning quite a bit! 

Mike


----------



## James Patrick (Jun 6, 2006)

Great reviews guys...sorry I missed it!


----------



## arnisador (Jun 7, 2006)

I posted this review here on FMATalk.com:

My son and I had a great time at this year's WMAA training camp in West Seneca, NY. Once again Tim Hartman and Janice Stranc have put on a top-notch event! I have no notes in front of me, so please forgive me if I get the order of some sessions wrong, or even omit one. It was a busy weekend!

We arrived after the start of the camp due to work obligations and so missed the first two technical sessions, as well as the previous night's business seminar. There was a good turnout, with people coming from both the U.S. and Canada, including a large group from the U. of Penn., and the participants had already taken advantage of two presentations by this time (and, for some, the business seminar). I understand that Sensei Kimura--a local legend who ran a popular martial arts supply store for many years and teaches Shorinji Kempo and Kendo--taught a pressure point seminar that apparently was both enlightening and painful, and that Rick Manglinong followed with more of his popular double-stick work. I arrived in time for dinner, followed by a wonderful martial arts marketing seminar by NAPMA president Rob Colasanti. His sessions were very popular with school owners and club operators. Mr. Hartman rounded out the evening with single stick work, starting with basic block-check-counter ideas and progressing to more sophisticated aborts, with a brief detour for obstruction removal. After the last session, people moved back to the hotel or to a late dinner or snack.

Saturday morning brought another session with Mr. Colasanti. He continued the theme of building a martial arts business, moving from the previous day's focus on marketing to ideas aimed more at retention. To get this much business information, including personalized consulting after the session, was a great deal for the school owners present and was clearly appreciated. Then Paul Janulis led a session on the bolo. Although the topic was nominally sword work, in fact he led us through drills that could be used with any weapon (including no weapon) and that trained attributes that many other drills don't train. His description of what was missing in most training and what was needed struck home with me on one point in particular--my son also pointed out that this was missing from our training--and I have assured Mr. Janulis that I will be stealing this drill immediately. (He knows which one I mean and can say more if he wishes.) He was followed by another FMATalk member, Roger Agbulos, who had graciously PMed me prior to the camp and asked if there was anything I particularly wanted to see. (He had read some of my posts in our Lameco forum.) So, this post led to a session on largo stick-sparring that began with a demonstration of the effectiveness of the method in an inpromptu sparring match between Mr. Agbulos and a volunteer (in the Army sense of the word) from the group, and continued with drills and discussion. Mr. Agbulos' combination of showing that it worked and explaining why it worked made for an excellent class. The geometry of it all really appealed to me! I look forward to trying out his non-telegraphic, efficient approach, which will require only a change of attitude for me, not technique.

We broke for the traditional Chinese buffet lunch, then returned for Rick Manglinong's session on classical arnis. I was forced to miss most of it due to administrative concerns--it's something of a standing joke that I always happen to get pulled away during Mr. Manglinong's sessions, but I don't find it at all funny as I have attended his sessions when possible and find them very enlightening. My son assured me that it was a very good session, with a mix of stick and empty-hand techniques. Mr. Hartman closed out the afternoon session with empty-hand applications, including applications from trapping hands--reminding people once again that Modern Arnis is modern in part because of its all-around approach to self-defense.

Saturday evening brought the traditional in-school buffet. The food was good, the conversation was spirited, and people were still there chatting until after midnight. I stick-sparred Mr. Hubbard with the SMAK-Stiks--we used buckler-style shields as well, for variety--then my son did the same. He also sparred Mr. Hartman (stick only). However, most people talked, played with the weapons and other equipment, and so on.

Sunday morning started with Mr. Agbulos, who had solicited input from the group and decided to go with knife techniques. Much of it focused on progressions for relatively close-in knife-to-knife work, but he also covered empty hand defenses. His approach is different from the Modern Arnis approach--in many cases, much closer in--and I really benefitted from a detailed introduction to another way of doing things. He was followed by Mr. Hartman who taught a session on the Balintawak system that influenced Prof. Presas' development of Modern Arnis. As usual, the highly effective Balintawak approach to stick-dueling was very popular with everyone, and Mr. Hartman's organization of the material made it possible for people to learn and take with them so new ideas. After closing out the session and getting lunch, I understand that Mr. Hartman worked with the U. of Penn. group further, though we had to leave not long after the last session.

Thanks as always to Tim Hartman and Janice Stranc for all they do to make this event such a big success. This includes not only the things you'd expect, but little things like arranging discounts not only at a local hotel but also at a nearby restaurant for camp participants. On a personal note, they once again picked us up from the airport, dropped us back off, and put us up at their house for a night in between. They are wonderful hosts. Thanks to the instructors for their time, effort, and enthusiasm: Roger Agbulos, Rob Colasanti, Paul Janulis, Kimura Sensei, Tim Hartman, and Rick Manglinong. Although I missed Mr. Kimura, who had obligations elsewhere after Friday, the weekend's instructors were very generous with their time and knowledge after their sessions as well as during them. I made new friends and got to see old ones. I'm already looking forward to next year!

I've already noticed that I forgot some things in this review, like Mr. Hartman's teaching of espada y daga material.


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Jun 18, 2006)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> Damn.... also nice evasive maneuver there by Steve Scott! (1st photo in the second string of pics)




They missed the one where I screamed shrilly, running in circles in blind panic.

I find that extremely effective.  It invariably embarrasses my attacker, and he skulks off red-faced.

Sorry I didn't post earlier.  I came back and jumped into my camp schedule here pretty quickly.

Great weekend.  It was a pleasure meeting and working with Roger.  He's an excellent instructor, very personable, and funny as Hell.  I like a guy who doesn't take himself too seriously.  He's a lot of fun.

Excellent reviews, Arnisador and Paul.


Regards,


Steve


----------

